# How do you empty water out of a kiddie pool...



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

that you labor in at home? Is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

My mw brought an electric pump. It sucked it all out in a jiffy.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

electric pump or siphon it right into the toilet. It wont overfill, it'll just go straight down the drain and then you flush.


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murphysaangel* 
electric pump or siphon it right into the toilet. It wont overfill, it'll just go straight down the drain and then you flush.

I know this is a dumb question, but how do you siphon it???


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

we used a waterbed kit to siphon it into the sink.


----------



## hunterofkyle (Jul 12, 2005)

Not sure if it applies - but we just did our practice run through. Our pool is upstairs and we siphoned it out the window. We just used mouth suction to make sure there was a good amount of water in the hose and then dangled it out into the yard. It took about 20 minutes and emptied completely (I tipped the pool for the last little bit to get all of it out.) I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was for our wet run through - now I can't wait to use the pool for its REAL purpose.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought a pump at home depot but it didn't work so DH ended up using a bucket. Not the best way but it will work if you get stuck.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

a pump of some sort is probably best to siphon it. I siphoned out a waterbed once and some does tend to get in the mouth - not such a fun idea if there's a lot of nastiness floating around in it!


----------



## ThomasWilliams (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
The electric pump is the best to empty water from the pool.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunterofkyle* 
Not sure if it applies - but we just did our practice run through. Our pool is upstairs and we siphoned it out the window. We just used mouth suction to make sure there was a good amount of water in the hose and then dangled it out into the yard. It took about 20 minutes and emptied completely (I tipped the pool for the last little bit to get all of it out.) I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was for our wet run through - now I can't wait to use the pool for its REAL purpose.

This. It will siphon itself once you get it going. We just ran ours out into the yard.


----------



## JackieM (Dec 28, 2007)

We have borrowed a friend's sump pump that he uses for draining excess rain water/meltoff from low spots in his yard. Simple, simple. When we're done, we'll fill our normal tub with water, dump in a bottle of bleach and then pump that water out to clean/sanitize the pump before we give it back ...


----------

